# Who's going to Berkley Fall?



## reghrhre (Sep 20, 2008)

who in here is going to Berkley fall 2008. (I might go)
(Edit: the post ended on October 1st, i pretty sure i made it end on November 15)
(Edit 2: I am now going to Berkeley Fall , i already signed up)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 20, 2008)

I will most likely go unless there is some family emergency, reunion, party, or somethin' else. The only competition i've ever gone to before this was Berkeley Springs...everywhere else is apparently too far away :'(


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 22, 2008)

I might go if my parents let me...


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 22, 2008)

I want to go but traveling is hard with gas these days. The only way I would go is if this one guy who cubes goes but I dont know if he will and I dont know him that well.


----------



## William Chen (Sep 25, 2008)

I really want to go. I've definitely improved a lot since my first competition (i was a new cuber back then), and live fairly close, but I have a marching band competition that day. 

Maybe though, if the 3x3 round is first and I can work something out...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going!
Wheeee!


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 30, 2008)

If I get good grades, I can go to one comp in the following quarter. Should I go to Berkeley or Caltech?


----------



## reghrhre (Sep 30, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> If I get good grades, I can go to one comp in the following quarter. Should I go to Berkeley or Caltech?



im not sure, but i know that so far 27 people are going to Berkley and 23 are goin to Caltech.

The events for Caltech are:
Rubik's Cube
2x2
4x4
5x5
3x3 One handed
3x3 Blindfolded
Square-1
Rubik's Clock 

The events for Berkeley are:
3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve
5x5 Speedsolve
3x3 One handed
3x3 Blindfolded
Square-1
Fewest Moves
4x4 Blindfolded (tentative)

The events are sorta the same.

i think Berkeley would be better in my opinon.


----------

